# HELP!!! Looking for medical billing jobs (remote or onsite)



## Angiemc13 (Jun 28, 2017)

I have been looking for a medical billing job for a good while now and would like to work from home. I haven't had luck finding legitimate jobs.
I have just over 10 years experience in billing hospital claims, both inpatient and outpatient and for commercial insurance companies.
I just finished taking the Professional Medical Coding class but not sure that I really want to do coding.

Can anyone point me in the right direction to find legit jobs???



Thanks,

Angie


----------



## RachelEstrada (Aug 4, 2017)

Have you found any leads? I'm in the same position...check out Indeed.com for jobs.


----------



## windurstiansmn (Aug 4, 2017)

*codersdirect.com*

You may also want to try codersdirect.com.  They have posts for all kinds of jobs related to coding and billing.


----------

